# New 2010 Two-Tone Color Scheme for New Breed Archery



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Professional Photos to follow*

Professional Photos to follow


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ttt*

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

looks pretty sick:thumbs_up


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Very nice guys. That's one way to get the bows noticed. I don't think I've ever seen a production bow offered that way. Sure to be a home run.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

good to see some company is listening to the buyers wants. that color scheme was brought up in the maitland bow thread.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

that looks prett sweet!!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*We do listen*

Yes it was actually brought up in our thread many post ago also or in a pm, when we were asking about what target colors people would like, we started work on the project. We found the right coating and artist to fill the bill.
We are totally excited about offering this!!
kn


ursonvs said:


> good to see some company is listening to the buyers wants. that color scheme was brought up in the maitland bow thread.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

That finish looks awesome Kyle, you guys always find cool ways to make a great bow even better!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Thanks*

We think it just might be the next trend in Target Colors.
kn


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Guys, The lighter colors with the satin black cut outs really look great in person. Many options are possible so feel free to express your opinions or ask questions here. Thanks for the good words guys :darkbeer:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Lee so you're going to be doing these...sweet!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

I do have the honor to provide these finishes for New Breed Archery. Im looking forward to giving the customer the opportunity to basically build their own bow instead of having to settle for something that they really didnt like. Any color opinions would be greatly appreciated. ---Lee


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Man now that is a sweet looking bow. If I could afford it I would have one of every color :lol3:


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

awesome looking paint scheme its unique which i like good luck looks good


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> Man now that is a sweet looking bow. If I could afford it I would have one of every color :lol3:



Hey, Kyle might work out a nice finance program for you :shade:

I know how you feel man; I already want a couple of other colors myself. I have a silver/black cyborg and really like the bow a lot.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> awesome looking paint scheme its unique which i like good luck looks good


Thanks for the feedback. We will have more pics coming soon.:darkbeer:


----------



## BTruman (Mar 16, 2008)

*colors*

What is the possibility and price to get a current Samurai Cyborg brightened up??


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

that looks awesome!:darkbeer:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

BTruman said:


> What is the possibility and price to get a current Samurai Cyborg brightened up??


I would be glad to help you. What exactly did you have in mind?


----------



## K9-1 (Mar 22, 2009)

*sweet*

Man that looks great.....nice job!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

lee martin said:


> Hey, Kyle might work out a nice finance program for you :shade:
> 
> I know how you feel man; I already want a couple of other colors myself. I have a silver/black cyborg and really like the bow a lot.


That is good because I will more then need it :angel:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

There are LOTS of color options now guys. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## BTruman (Mar 16, 2008)

*colors*

This is waaaay to sweet to be on page two!!!:wav::wav:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey guys, Do you think that an orange riser with silver cutouts would look cool? Im thinking of a combo for my Cyborg and wanted to let AT members help choose.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*That sounds cool*

That sounds cool


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

lee martin said:


> Hey guys, Do you think that an orange riser with silver cutouts would look cool? Im thinking of a combo for my Cyborg and wanted to let AT members help choose.


I think that would look pretty good :shade:

But also a silver riser with orange cut outs would look good. IMO I think the orange would be the better accent color.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> I think that would look pretty good :shade:
> 
> But also a silver riser with orange cut outs would look good. IMO I think the orange would be the better accent color.


Goo idea too. I might go that route :shade:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Either way I am sure it will look great.


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

That's pretty slick looking! Is it done by masking with powder coat or some other process?


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Widgeon said:


> That's pretty slick looking! Is it done by masking with powder coat or some other process?


Im not a big fan of powdercoat on risers, so I do not use it on risers unless a customer wants it.

Actually, there is no masking involved, just a little patience.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*No masking this is lee's proprietary process*

No masking this is lee's proprietary process
It is actually very cool and let me say this first hand not only does a new breed have a lot of love involved in it's building process, but also in its new 2 tone colors!! When you find someone who loves archery as much as Lee does the sky is the limit!
Thanks again Lee for allowing New Breed to take our concepts from paper to the real deal!
kn


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, I am very pleased to work with such a good group of guys. It is a great advantage to do business with people that you feel are your friends first. This really makes work take place with a smile on your face:smile:


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

I really like that bow.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Pearsonwonder said:


> I really like that bow.


It really stands out in person. We will have more pics of other combos up soon.


----------



## daleg (Jan 1, 2008)

bump for the best color scheme


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is one SUHWEET looking bow!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

IM thinking that an OD green riser with black cutouts would be sweet.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

lee martin said:


> IM thinking that an OD green riser with black cutouts would be sweet.


That is what Kyle and I were talking about............
"GI Joe" Genetix; Would love to see one with split limbs. :wink:


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

lee martin said:


> Guys, The lighter colors with the satin black cut outs really look great in person. Many options are possible so feel free to express your opinions or ask questions here. Thanks for the good words guys :darkbeer:


wonder how black riser red cut outs would look...


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> wonder how black riser red cut outs would look...


I will tell you tomorrow!!!!!:zip:


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Awsome*

"GI Joe" Genetix" now that's a cool name for that color scheme
kn


mdewitt71 said:


> That is what Kyle and I were talking about............
> "GI Joe" Genetix; Would love to see one with split limbs. :wink:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

How about " bleeding black" for the black riser with red cutouts. Is that too cheesy??:wink:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

New Breed Copper with Titanium cut-outs coming up!

View attachment 758044


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Plum Crazy with black cut outs for you Mopar lovers!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

View attachment 758053


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Awsome LEE!!!*

Awsome LEE!!! just plain awsome!!!
kn


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

*Lee...you're the man!*

Mopar Baby...I'm lovin the Plumb Crazy finish Lee, another fantastic job!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Copper with Cyborg Silver cutouts on a NBA Genetix!
View attachment 758283

Not bragging on myself or Kyle, but this is off the hook!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Holy Smokes Thats awsome!!!*

Holy Smokes Thats awsome!!!


lee martin said:


> Copper with Cyborg Silver cutouts on a NBA Genetix!
> View attachment 758283
> 
> Not bragging on myself or Kyle, but this is off the hook!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

View attachment 758474



Cyborg with Satin black and red cut-outs!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Man that "Bleeding Black" looks wicked Lee! You really have taken these finishes to a whole new level of awesome!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Those look freakin fantastic!!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

lee martin said:


> View attachment 758474
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborg with Satin black and red cut-outs!


Oh Yeah Now You got my Interest


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

lee martin said:


> View attachment 758474
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborg with Satin black and red cut-outs!



i want it now please 

that is awesome lee


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

lee martin said:


> View attachment 758474
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborg with Satin black and red cut-outs!


Very nice...


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Wow I know that red and black look awsome*

Jack is going to flip out when he gets his new toy!!
kn


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok fellers. Kyle will be eager to see this :shade:

Kill Bill Yellow with Cyborg Silver cutouts. Cooler than a handle on a bucket:teeth:

View attachment 758539


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Now that's my baby!! Awsome!!*

Now that's my baby!! Awsome!!
I'm going to gain ten points just shooting that thing!! LOL
Yellow bows are what I've shot some of my best scores with!!:darkbeer:
the 2 tone makes it even better!!
Lee thanks a million
kn


lee martin said:


> Ok fellers. Kyle will be eager to see this :shade:
> 
> Kill Bill Yellow with Cyborg Silver cutouts. Cooler than a handle on a bucket:teeth:
> 
> View attachment 758539


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyle, Seems like I have a little ( or LOT ) of " bargaining power " in my shop now Anyone want to start the bids on these New Breeds ! LOL!

View attachment 758546


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*Black / red cut-outs*

Maybe we can call this the " Black Widow "

View attachment 758552


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Great Name!!*

Great Name!!


lee martin said:


> Maybe we can call this the " Black Widow "
> 
> View attachment 758552


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyle, We need a customer to order a Blue with black cut outs. We can call it the " Blue Breed "


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

lee martin said:


> Maybe we can call this the " Black Widow "
> 
> View attachment 758552


That one right there is VERY cool Lee. Nicely done!:thumb:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I love the Black with the Red cut outs.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*detailed cut out work*

View attachment 758708


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

lee martin said:


> View attachment 758708


That Look Good Lee....... You keep that Up and I'll be selling stuff to get another bow


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

lee martin said:


> Kyle, Seems like I have a little ( or LOT ) of " bargaining power " in my shop now Anyone want to start the bids on these New Breeds ! LOL!
> 
> View attachment 758546


You are doing some mighty fine work :thumbs_up on some great bows :teeth:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the good words guys. New Breed's are fun to work on too by the way. :shade:


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

totally taking credit for this paint job  Im so glad to see someone using it. Looks great lee. My favorite so far is the black and red.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

Lee that white and yellow one is my two favorite so far. man you are doing some pretty works on those riser. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

the close up of the white one shows just how good of a job he is doing the color is so sharp on that line of the cut out. Nice work lee.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Let's see some Burnt orange and black combos....I used to have a Rytera LeEarl had powder-coated with those colors and it looked awesome!


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

I want to see the black and green first one with better lighting.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome work Lee what would you charge to say add gun metal grey in the cut outs on a black genetix?


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

i also kinda want to see a purple with white cut outs but thats an awefully specific color choice not sure how many you would sell.


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

kinda think black with white cutouts would look sweet, with white limbs, black cams, and black and white strings! ying yang bow!


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

like to see flo pink with purple inlays. can you do 2 tone cams to match the riser


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

when do you think we will get a chance to see the black and red or black and green with limbs and cams?


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

peter rogers said:


> like to see flo pink with purple inlays. can you do 2 tone cams to match the riser


I was planning on trying that same thing soon. If it works, then I will keep you posted.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

lee martin said:


> I will tell you tomorrow!!!!!:zip:





lee martin said:


> How about " bleeding black" for the black riser with red cutouts. Is that too cheesy??:wink:





lee martin said:


> View attachment 758474
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborg with Satin black and red cut-outs!


*I* KNewIT would LookKILLER


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Cyborgs gone wild

View attachment 761073


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

i like that green and black


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Lee what about a Red With Black Inserts?????


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

GaBear said:


> Hey Lee what about a Red With Black Inserts?????


I can handle that and I think that it would look really good. I need an order for one!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Can you do gun metal gray? I was thinking about possibly tearing down my samurai genetix and putting some gun metal gray on the inserts.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> Can you do gun metal gray? I was thinking about possibly tearing down my samurai genetix and putting some gun metal gray on the inserts.


I have that color if you are interested. PM me if you need any other info. Thanks---Lee


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

The miss would love a genetix in a dark purple with a kind of robin's egg bue cut outs. Possible?


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Lee Awsome Job!!*

Hey all,
New breed is testing some colors to have as standard target colors, and we are also working on some standard target 2 tone colors (meaning what we will offer as a factory choice). After that, we have also spoken to lee and vapor trail about New Breed offering a custom shop, which would be offer a new breed bow with factory specs, but custom 2 tone colors and strings. This will take some time as an option and also would require the customer to order his or her bow but there would have to be an understanding that there will be a time delay to have to bow specially painted and custom built. Of course we would have to have a specially charge for this but we are working closely with lee and others to make it reasonable. The work on the 2 tones are alot of hand work so even the factory colors we pick are still a custom bow to a point. This is not an option yet but, could possibly be one in the future.
thanks,
Kyle


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

lets see better pictures of the 2 with black and green please


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

i would also like to see a picture of the finished bows please


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*Cyborg on a Mission!*

Kyle might have the " Kill Bill " Cyborg and the " Limelight " Cyborg, but Lee has the " Real Teal " Cyborg

I made my own color, so its secret; proprietary, and illegal to copy----unless you can bribe well! 

KG Industries supplies the coatings that allow me to be this creative. Thanks to Debbie, Joe, and Chris up there in cheesehead land!

View attachment 761855


View attachment 761856


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

VanRijn said:


> lets see better pictures of the 2 with black and green please


That bow is currently heading my direction....when I get it I'll be sure to post up plenty of new pictures.:thumbs_up


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

goofy2788 said:


> That bow is currently heading my direction....when I get it I'll be sure to post up plenty of new pictures.:thumbs_up


Sweet...your man card will remain valid!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*If its brown - its down bow*

View attachment 761935


Service brown with satin orange cut-outs:shade:

New Breed Genetix


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*That rocks!!*

Thanks again lee
kn


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyle, Get that Yellow unit going and see if it can find a 12 ring :wink:


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

lee martin said:


> I can handle that and I think that it would look really good. I need an order for one!


I'm working on it now Lee......

Gotta see what I can work out.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

:bump2:
Back To The Top


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

We welcome any feedback / suggestions guys and gals.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

lee martin said:


> We welcome any feedback / suggestions guys and gals.


my feedback is more pics please


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

View attachment 763735


Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

plum crazy / deep black
View attachment 763750


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

matte black with flo. yellow cutouts:

View attachment 763756


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

View attachment 763760


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Flat black with copper insides, come on come on pleeeeeeeeease!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Tradbow Guy said:


> Flat black with copper insides, come on come on pleeeeeeeeease!


That would be a great combo for sure. I just need someone to make an order!:wink:


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

lee martin said:


> matte black with flo. yellow cutouts:
> 
> View attachment 763756


dibs.......... thats sweet


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ttt*

ttt


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

awesome paint jobs, too bad you guys don't have a pro camera since these pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

:bump2:
Moving on Up


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Lee I Think You have made the New Breed Nation Proud with some of the fantastic Paint Jobs I've been seeing.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Once we get the official colors*

Once we get the official colors settled we are taking them to the photographer and having them done and put on the website as an option so hang in there. Most of these are test runs or custome orders we have already gotten.
kn


Dado said:


> awesome paint jobs, too bad you guys don't have a pro camera since these pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Thanks lee*

Thanks lee


Ju5t H3R3 said:


> With great pride, here it is!! It's come along way from the vision I had for it over a year ago!!


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Absolutely awesome!!!!!!


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

you wouldnt like him when hes angry!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

How about a Red riser with White and Green alternating cut-outs-------------------we can call it the " Ho - Ho - Ho BOW "
Christmas Edition.


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

hard to shoot in july though lee..you could do red with blue and white. call it 4th of july edition


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

lee martin said:


> I do have the honor to provide these finishes for New Breed Archery. Im looking forward to giving the customer the opportunity to basically build their own bow instead of having to settle for something that they really didnt like. Any color opinions would be greatly appreciated. ---Lee


Ninga/ flo orange


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

BowButla said:


> Ninga/ flo orange


Got one hanging in the shop right now! :wink:


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

:bump2:
Keeping it on top where it should be!!!!!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is my "Real Teal" Cyborg with Cyborg Silver cut-outs.

View attachment 768259


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a pink with black cut-outs on the way tomorrow!:shade:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*Hot pink with matte black cut-outs*

:shade:

View attachment 771843


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

lee martin said:


> Got one hanging in the shop right now! :wink:


I think that one is heading my way


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

great looking bows!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Lee You Doing Some Fine Work There Bud!!!!!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is a fade / two tone combo on a Genetix. Colors are flat dark earth and deep flat black. What do you think?
View attachment 774583


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Very nice Lee...I like the earth tones.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*Kyles Genetix*

View attachment 775453


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*OD green with black cut-outs on a New Breed Genetix*

View attachment 775505


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Great Work there Lee.

Sending you a PM on a color combo that I need to find out if it will work.

Bear


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

It's kind of hard to pick a favorite. They all look great!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

JAG said:


> It's kind of hard to pick a favorite. They all look great!


Ladies get a discount from me!! :teeth:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

lee martin said:


> Ladies get a discount from me!! :teeth:


ohhhhhh well then, let me see..... hmmmmm.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

JAG, What do you think ? Im ready to see more good women with some Hi-Tek Koatings!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

i really like that purple... :drool:

im thinking about getting another bow soon for hunting, so i may have to go with one of those OD schemes.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

lee martin said:


> JAG, What do you think ? Im ready to see more good women with some Hi-Tek Koatings!


Lee I always knew you was gender bias........:teeth:

PS I am Toooo :shade:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey, I know that keeping women happy is the key to keeping me happy


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*Cyrobg Silver on a NBA Cyborg*

View attachment 777198


----------



## jmduep (Jan 8, 2010)

*boy O boy*

its like he live in my house.............could not say it any better


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

Black with orange???


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Working on one right now!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

i think it actually might be mine! is it a cyborg?


----------



## jmduep (Jan 8, 2010)

*/??????????????????????????*

my wife is looking on here every day for a post from lee........lol..........Black with pink cuts cant wait to see it :darkbeer:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

She will not have to wait much longer----its already black!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*I have to say lee burns more midnight oil than NBA crew*

I have to say lee burns more midnight oil than NBA crew!! He is really going above an beyond to make sure we are getting product fast.
I would like to say thank you again lee!!
And thanks for getting the black split limbs out so fast!
kn


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Lee Is The Man Alright


----------



## jmduep (Jan 8, 2010)

*thanks lee*

well you just made her day.......she will have a smile glued to her face all day :teeth:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> I have to say lee burns more midnight oil than NBA crew!! He is really going above an beyond to make sure we are getting product fast.
> I would like to say thank you again lee!!
> And thanks for getting the black split limbs out so fast!
> kn


I'll 2nd that...does Lee ever sleep??? He does a fantastic job, and is a real asset to the Nation!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*Teaser*



jmduep said:


> well you just made her day.......she will have a smile glued to her face all day :teeth:


Pink is mixed and in the Sata Jet ! 

New Breed Nemesis for a lucky lady!

View attachment 777964


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*This will also be the official first Nemesis in 2-tone*

This will also be the official first Nemesis in 2-tone



lee martin said:


> Pink is mixed and in the Sata Jet !
> 
> New Breed Nemesis for a lucky lady!
> 
> View attachment 777964


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

I decided to put a silver base under the pink to help it stand out. Pics will be ready a little later.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Sounds awesome!!*

Sounds awesome!!


lee martin said:


> I decided to put a silver base under the pink to help it stand out. Pics will be ready a little later.


----------



## jmduep (Jan 8, 2010)

*oh boy*

in the words of my wife "sweet it really is a custom bow "


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*2 tone Cyborg*

My friend / CPA just ordered a Cyborg in Flat Dark Earth with deep flat black cut-outs. The riser turned out really nice. That black detail with the black split limbs is going to look as well as it shoots. This combo will be a great color for a hunting rig too. Have a look see.

View attachment 778059


View attachment 778060


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*2 - two toners!*

Cyborgs wearing KG Industries coatings

Flat Dark Earth and Cyborg Silver Custom colors, both with optional black cut-outs.:glasses9::59:
View attachment 778064


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*Pink cut-out Nemesis*

Bases are cured and the pink is about to fly in Kracker Station!

Stay tuned:shade:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*Pink teaser # 2*

Pink Nemesis highlights Kracker Station style!

View attachment 778145


IM LIKING IT ALREADY!

More pics coming ASAP>


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

I have gotten in a few cyborgs lately and the new limbs coatings are flawless and very durable..nice work Lee


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Breathn said:


> I have gotten in a few cyborgs lately and the new limbs coatings are flawless and very durable..nice work Lee


Thanks for the good words. I will try my best!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*P i n k*

Ok ladies and gents, the pink cut-out Nemesis is complete! Let me know what you think :shade:

View attachment 778161


View attachment 778162


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

*Looks awesome Lee!*

Lee that black/pink riser looks sweet! I know a certain lady who will be very excited to see that black/pink riser! Her bow is gonna be more pimped than her mans is!


----------



## K9-1 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Nice work Lee*

That won't be in my shop long....Jenna is probably going to be stalking my UPS driver until it arrives.....that thing looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

I have been checking everyday waiting on the black and orange!!! well my mistake cause now my girlfriend seen this pink one. your bows look amazing!!! now my girlfriend wants a pink bow!!! thanks a lot lol!!!!!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I really like the black with pink! 
Saweet!


----------



## jmduep (Jan 8, 2010)

*yeah i agree*

That bow turned out better that we thought Jenna is flipping out wants it here now Lee you are the man once again, first and only (for the moment) Black and pink nemesis thanks guys Have a drink on me:darkbeer:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*Black Genetix with blue cut-outs*

View attachment 778883


BTW, Kyle kept me busy this weekend, so no more boards were added to my house in the background! :teeth:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

lee martin said:


> View attachment 778883
> 
> 
> BTW, Kyle kept me busy this weekend, so no more boards were added to my house in the background! :teeth:


ohhhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhhh :teeth:


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Lee You keep that Up and I'll be putting myself in deeper debt!!!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*Finally some orange!*

:smile:

Cyborg in deep black with satin orange cut-outs

View attachment 778948


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

are you painting any in a bright or flo orange?


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

or is that just a bad pic.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Bad pic! Its very bright!


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

sweet I bet that one is mine!!!!


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

any close up pics of it?


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

I will get more pics of the orange when the sun comes back out


----------



## jwbagm (Dec 12, 2004)

lee martin said:


> I will get more pics of the orange when the sun comes back out


cool im waiting to see the orange gloss
i got a riser waiting for the hugger orange


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

I stumbled over an old Cyborg riser laying in my shop floor this morning. It was another stinkin' lefty, so I grabbed it up and gave it a face-lift. It turned out pretty nice:teeth:, so I thought that I would post the pics here. Maybe Kyle can identify it

View attachment 780950


More pics coming in better light tomorrow. Colors are Cyborg Silver / Yellow.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*That is awesome my friend!!*

That is awesome my friend!!


lee martin said:


> I stumbled over an old Cyborg riser laying in my shop floor this morning. It was another stinkin' lefty, so I grabbed it up and gave it a face-lift. It turned out pretty nice:teeth:, so I thought that I would post the pics here. Maybe Kyle can identify it
> 
> View attachment 780950
> 
> ...


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Maybe this has already been mentioned but I think it would be cool to do the limbs (expecially new split limbs) the same way with the sides of the limbs to match the cut outs while the limbs (top/bottom) are the same color as the bow.....just a though. Those bows look sweet and Id like to get my hands on one to try out one day


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

More pics of the Cyborg Silver and Yellow.

View attachment 781019


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

That looks very cool... much better than it sounds!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Lee,
After having a Splitlimb Cyborg in my hand this weekend....Oh Yeah You Gonna be doing the Riser Like we Talked about This Fall.....NO DOUGHT IN MY MIND!!!!!!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

One of my favorite combos so far. Cyborg silver with red cut-outs.

View attachment 786869


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Ya Know Lee You Keep Posting Stuff Like That It Just makes Me want One EVEN MORE.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Same here... I can't decide!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Oh I've already Got the Colors Picked out just can't decided if I want to send my old riser and have it done or wait till this fall and get a new bow all decked out.....or both!!!!!!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I vote for "BOTH" Bear!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Snyper I'd love to do both just not at the same time


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Back up top for the sickest looking risers on the planet!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Keeping It To The Top


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hello everyone.I admire Mr. Martins two tone paint schemes and will be sending one of my bows to him in the near future.The reason I am posting is I am looking for someone who would like a FREE,YES,I SAID FREE,set of grips to go with their two tone New Breed bow.I already have two other candidates and would like one more.The only condition is the bow cant be pink or blue,those are already taken.So I'm looking for green,orange,red,silver,whatever.The reason for this is I am making grips(just what we need,another grip maker)and would like the opportunity to show you my products.Whoever sends me a pm by midnight,tonight(est)will be a candidate and I will randomly draw the winner and post it here.Thanks!
Remember,it must be a New Breed bow.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Lets change the cutoff time to 9:00 am(est)tomorrow,5/28/10


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Archer 1 said:


> ttt!


Do I count????:shade:

J


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

lee martin said:


> Do I count????:shade:
> 
> J


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Archer 1 said:


> Hello everyone.I admire Mr. Martins two tone paint schemes and will be sending one of my bows to him in the near future.The reason I am posting is I am looking for someone who would like a FREE,YES,I SAID FREE,set of grips to go with their two tone New Breed bow.I already have two other candidates and would like one more.The only condition is the bow cant be pink or blue,those are already taken.So I'm looking for green,orange,red,silver,whatever.The reason for this is I am making grips(just what we need,another grip maker)and would like the opportunity to show you my products.Whoever sends me a pm by midnight,tonight(est)will be a candidate and I will randomly draw the winner and post it here.Thanks!
> Remember,it must be a New Breed bow.


And the winner is Treestandsnyper!Congrats and thanks everyone!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

SWEET...I WON!!! Can't wait to see how awesome my 2 tone Nemesis Lee is doing for me will look, and now a sweet set of grips for it too. This is turning out to be a great Friday!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Snyper you get all the cool stuff!!!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I know it!!!


----------



## mymathewsblewup (Feb 14, 2010)

guys im so pumped up about my new genetix!! me want it now!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

What finish did you get, and what limbs?


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Cade is getting a satin black Genetix with split limbs. It will have red cut-outs and black / red strings.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Awesome TS!!*

Awesome TS!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Kyle...all I gotta say is this Nemesis is going to be awesome!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

lee martin said:


> Cade is getting a satin black Genetix with split limbs. It will have red cut-outs and black / red strings.


Very cool...my son will like to see how this one turns out, he loves red and black.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

I can tell you that the Nemesis is hanging on my wall with a new skin!
I will get pics when the sun is out tomorrow! ---------------or-----------------------I might put some limbs, cams, and strings on it and take it hog hunting in the morning.:behindsof


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't wait to see some pics of it...I'm already itching to get it home and start killing some foam!


----------



## Atlanta (May 12, 2010)

*Pink and Black Nemesis*

Hi all, Some of you may have noticed the Pink and Black New Breed Nemesis in the making; I am happy to report that I have the bow in hand and it turned out great! I am already comfortable with it and the custom paint job is fantastic. I am sure it will perform as great as it looks. Get out your checkbook boys 'cause any girl who gets a load of this bow is gonna be ordering up their own!


----------



## mymathewsblewup (Feb 14, 2010)

there will be no shortage of pics i promise


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Atlanta said:


> Hi all, Some of you may have noticed the Pink and Black New Breed Nemesis in the making; I am happy to report that I have the bow in hand and it turned out great! I am already comfortable with it and the custom paint job is fantastic. I am sure it will perform as great as it looks. Get out your checkbook boys 'cause any girl who gets a load of this bow is gonna be ordering up their own!


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Congrats and welcome to the nation!!*

Congrats and welcome to the nation!!
kn


Atlanta said:


> Hi all, Some of you may have noticed the Pink and Black New Breed Nemesis in the making; I am happy to report that I have the bow in hand and it turned out great! I am already comfortable with it and the custom paint job is fantastic. I am sure it will perform as great as it looks. Get out your checkbook boys 'cause any girl who gets a load of this bow is gonna be ordering up their own!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes indeed...*WELCOME TO THE NATION* Atlanta!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Welcome to the Nation Atlanta
Can't wait to see the bow.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Free Bump for the Best Looking Finishes
:bump2:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

My New Breed Cyborg
View attachment 794178


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is sweet, love the arrow matching the cutouts! As always great work.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

lee martin said:


> My New Breed Cyborg
> View attachment 794178


Looks awesome!Are you gonna keep it that color for a while?


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Probably not! Someone has to test my materials :wink:


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

lee martin said:


> Probably not! Someone has to test my materials :wink:


i can get you some "test" bows... just let me know


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

lee martin said:


> Probably not! Someone has to test my materials :wink:


I was just wondering in case I happen to come accross an old grip laying around that needs a home!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*I can*

My fault I will get you one out pm me you address i forgot to measure that for you.



Archer 1 said:


> I was just wondering in case I happen to come accross an old grip laying around that needs a home!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Archer 1 said:


> I was just wondering in case I happen to come accross an old grip laying around that needs a home!


 info pm sent


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*Snake pattern looks great on the New Breed!*

View attachment 798066


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Great Looking Riser there Lee


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

*My Genetix done to match predator brown*

View attachment 798321


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Very Cool!*

Very Cool!


lee martin said:


> View attachment 798321


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Lee is doing some fantastic work.....For Sure!!!!!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice work. :clap:


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Does Lee do the coating on the NBA limbs? Thanks.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I don't Think So. I Think that You can have the limbs done at Hanover Hydrographics.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

GaBear said:


> I don't Think So. I Think that You can have the limbs done at Hanover Hydrographics.


OK, thanks. I think I like that Reaper Black on the limbs with a black riser and maybe the cutouts done by Lee in silver to match the black and silver strings?


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*He does our black limbs*

He does our black limbs


Longbow42 said:


> Does Lee do the coating on the NBA limbs? Thanks.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

All these colored bows sound awesome - sadly all the attachments say "invalid" when I click on them so I can't even look and drool. Really interested in the ones with purple....I don't suppose I could sweet talk someone into sending me some pictures?

No dealer closer than several hours from me either :sad:

Would love to have one of these to take to 3D shoots up here near KCMO - bet I could drum you up some business


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

imadragonkeeper said:


> All these colored bows sound awesome - sadly all the attachments say "invalid" when I click on them so I can't even look and drool. Really interested in the ones with purple....I don't suppose I could sweet talk someone into sending me some pictures?
> 
> No dealer closer than several hours from me either :sad:
> 
> Would love to have one of these to take to 3D shoots up here near KCMO - bet I could drum you up some business


Contact kyle (Ju5T H3R3) I'm sure he can help you out.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

What do you think a black Cyborg would look like with zebra camo limbs with a light grey/silver background and riser cut outs to match the grey/silver? Strings are black and silver.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Longbow42 said:


> What do you think a black Cyborg would look like with zebra camo limbs with a light grey/silver background and riser cut outs to match the grey/silver? Strings are black and silver.
> Thanks,
> Kevin


I personally like black/ white combination bows. I also think those two tone Cyborgs are sharp... I think that would look awesome!


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

I just got pics of my 3 tone Cyborg from Kyle today!!! Just wait till ya'll see this one!!!:mg:


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Sent my Stuff to Mr. Martin for a Upgraded look. Can't wait to get it back. I think Its gonna be awsome.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

well here is my bow updated by Mr. Martin





























Lee did a Fantastic Job
The Attention to detail is Terrific.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I would like to see a camo bow with black cut outs. For some reason or another I can not open any of the attachements/pictures.


----------

